# Accidental litter needs homes in New England



## lovelybabies (Aug 20, 2011)

Mama rat had 8 males and 5 females that need good homes. Born on 8/16 will be ready to go at 5 weeks. They are mostly gray and white, some black and whites and possible one or two white/ tan and white babies. Some of the babies will have dumbo traits but we cannot tell which yet. They have been handled since day one, multiple times a day. I would love to home them in pairs, however I know this isn't always possible. There is no cost, unless you need them transported to you. I will transport the babies up to 40 miles from Manchester, New Hampshire, for 10$ no matter how many you take. I'm sure this goes without saying here, but they are to pet homes only.

We are also looking for possible BACKUP homes for two of the babies, one male and one female that have no tails. It was not a genetic deformity, they lost them through some unknown trauma. They will possibly have body heat issues and may need some extra TLC. The male is black and white hooded with a small mark on his rump. The female is gray and white with a stripe down her back and a possible face marking. 

I will try to get pictures up soon but I don't have a computer, I can email pictures if interested however. Thanks for your interest


----------



## lovelybabies (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a picture of them 

We were wrong about the colors however, all of them turned out to be tan and white or black and white

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0286928128647_508138646_7824771_1749972_n.jpg


----------



## StarFruit (Sep 19, 2011)

I am very interested. I get paid this Friday from my job so I will hopefully have the gas money. But, I will also be taking up the offer to meet 40 from Manchester since going all the way will be over a three hour or so drive me.

I will keep you updated on the gas money thing and the trip possibilities in general. 

I would loooooove love love to take three girls. Hopefully all three with different markings since I already have three Himalayans that I can barely tell apart xD

And don't worry, I have a very nice size cage that can fit up to 10 comfortably~ And I have four right now. :3


----------



## Blarklark (Oct 31, 2011)

Do you still have baby rats? I live close to Manchester New Hampshire. Would it be okay to come take a look?


----------

